
Ask HN: Kubernetes as a service? - pavelevst
What services provide Kubernetes cluster as a service, where users can run apps without thinking about servers? (Unlike GCE where need to rent VMs and use it for managed kubernetes)
======
alpb
Current hosted Kubernetes-as-a-service models like Google Container Engine
([https://cloud.google.com/container-
engine](https://cloud.google.com/container-engine)) still make the VMs
available to you. Other options in the market are very similar to this, and
don't provide what you're asking.

But I think if you consider that

    
    
      * you never bother provisioning of these VMs
      * Container Engine autoscales VMs for you
      * Container Engine updates the OS and the Kubernetes versions for you automatically
      * you never need to SSH into the VMs
    

you can pretty much think "there are no VMs" even though there are. There's
features out there that do VM autoscaling, so when you're not using your
cluster fully (i.e have empty nodes laying around), Container Engine will
delete some of the empty VMs and shift workloads to the rest of the VMs.

I'd say give it a try.

------
FBISurveillance
It feels to me that you might be looking for something like Firebase, Zeit
Now, TJ's up, or even Graphcool, depending on your needs.

With Kubernetes, even on hosted services like GKE or semi-managed like
Tectonic you will be paying premium.

Either way when you're large enough (e.g. 100+ nodes), you need to think about
your VMs: i.e. default sysctl settings and similar are not one size fits all.

------
hjgraca
Azure Container Service (AKS) [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/aks/intro-kubernetes](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/aks/intro-kubernetes) and it's free, you only pay for the used
resources ie VMs

